# Cruise Control NOT working..



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

hey.. im gonna check this out further here later.. but for now.. does anyone know the post where i can go to find out what might be wrong with my cruise control not working.. 

heres the deal.. i go to turn on the switch.. it lights up.. (on the left by the mirror) and then when i go to hit cruise.. the cruise light does not come on and cruise does NOT work.. i hear it click one time though when i first push the button on the stearing wheel.. so i start playing with the buttons while im driving.. and i learn that this has a diognostics feature.. well.. if you hold down on the cruse button.. and then hit the switch to the left.. at the same time, then the cruise light will start blinking.. ok.. so i hit each of the buttons.. the set, cancel, and resume.. each time i hit the buttons.. the light sustains.. ok the switches are working.. i presume.. but.. is it maybe a bad sensor where the clutch pedal is or the brake pedal sensor? how can i find this out.. and how can i fix this.. when i DO get the cruise(cruse)sp? to work.. i try the pedals.. and they both work.. sometimes it will come on if i keep pushing the buttons and yell at it.. anyhelp would be appreciated.. and is it just me.. or is everybodies post reset??????? Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

check the hose... mine had a hole in it so I put some black electrical tape over the hole to fix the vaccuum seal... yours may have come loose or something, its for first hose in front of the firewall right behind the dash under the hood.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

The cruise control only works between 30MPH and 90MPH, it could be that. If not, check the hose and the cable leading up to the throttle body.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

oh i know the speed settings.. but ill check the hose.. thanks.. Travis


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

How exactly do you operate the cruise control? Don't want
to sound like a dumbass  , but whenever I try to operate
it, ('98 200SX SE), like my '95 Delsol Si's, nothing happens.
Arrrgh!
What's an operator's manual go for?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

go autopilot!!!!

you need to first turn the system on with that button by the dimmer. The button will light up green when it's on and it will turn back off if you turn off the car and restart. Once that is on, find your perfect speed and hit "set" on the wheel. A green "Cruise" light goes on in the gauges. If you want to speed up without touching the gas, press and hold the "Accel" button, if you want to slow down press and hold the "coast" button. To cancel, hit "cancel", or tap the brake.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

1999GXE1.6 said:


> *oh i know the speed settings.. but ill check the hose.. thanks.. Travis *


trav, to tell you the truth dude.. mine had the same description as yours.. i checked, and there is a cylandar right above the fuel filter area, it has a vaccum hose on the right, and a cable on the left.. my vac. hose was unpluged.. i plugged it, and im cruise controllin now.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that's what reads the vacuum in the manifold to measure load to adjust when it needs to go wide open for uphill, or close the throttle when going downhill, and i didn't know you can increase and decrease speed through the buttons, i'll try that, cool.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

You know the darnest thing happened, I checked my cruise control and its not working either!!!! I turn it on and then press press the set button, but nothing happens, I get fiddling with it until finally the cruise light was blinking and then it stopped and doesn't work anymore... I'm gonna check the those tomorrow though, hopefully I just have to tighten something no...

Nico Flax!


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

you can increase speed yeah.. but.. i dont think the speed decreases when holding on the coast button.. i think it just works as a cancle button only resumes back to the set speed when depressed.. unless im using the button wrong and when pressing down the gas actually cuts down and slows the car back down.. anyways.. 

well guys..i think im goin to make a post of "WHATS THE STUPIDEST THING YOUVE DONE WITH OR TO YOUR AUTOMOBILE?"....By Travis Burrell

here's the reason why.. well.. i was driving down the highway just the other night.. when i realized that oh man.."how long have i been resting my foot on the clutch pedal?... SHIT! Thats it.. !!!" Stupid me.. i had my foot sort of resting on the clutch pedal therefore causeing the cruise control to shut off.. before i was resting my foot where they have the resting spot LOL. but lately ive been leaving the foot sorta over the clutch pedal, should i need to JAKE or speed up real quick.. stupid me.. sorry for the waist of time.. but this will make a funny story.. Travis


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

Cool. Thanks *1997 GA16DE* , I'll have to try it. Didn't
know about the 'on' button by the dimmer.
The stupidest thing I ever did in a car was with my Honda:
I had just put on my $1500.00 Racing Harts, and decided to
test them out, at 2am. So I accelerate through this curve
trying to make the wheels screech, but nothing happened,
until around 70mph when the car did two 360's. The tires screeched
then  . Luckily no damage was done, and I was thinking:
"man, that was fuggin' COOL!".
HAHA! Cruise works! Thanks again.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

lol.. get those rims, and send them to me, you will end up destroying those precious things.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

cough(clutch killer)cough

ummm, to slow down with cruise control you really have to hold coast down. don't just press it. hold it and you'll coast down to your desired speed, then let off.
im amazed so many people didn't know how to work the CC.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

no its not that i dont know how to work it.. its just that with my moms town car.. you would hold on coast.. and then it would just slow down... and then when you let go.. it would resume back to the speed you had it set at........ and no im not a clutch killer.. i dont actually press down on the pedal.. i would just lightly set my foot there and rest it.. just enough to set the sensor off.. thats where im stupid.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

no its not that i dont know how to work it.. its just that with my moms town car.. you would hold on coast.. and then it would just slow down... and then when you let go.. it would resume back to the speed you had it set at........ and no im not a clutch killer.. i dont actually press down on the pedal.. i would just lightly set my foot there and rest it.. just enough to set the sensor off.. thats where im stupid.. Travis


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

no its not that i dont know how to work it.. its just that with my moms town car.. you would hold on coast.. and then it would just slow down... and then when you let go.. it would resume back to the speed you had it set at........ and no im not a clutch killer.. i dont actually press down on the pedal.. i would just lightly set my foot there and rest it.. just enough to set the sensor off.. thats where im stupid.. Travis


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

TRIPLE POST!!!!!


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

holy200sx said:


> *lol.. get those rims, and send them to me, you will end up destroying those precious things. *


HAHA! Yeah...no doubt. Since I lowered the car, and with the
fatter rims, it handles like a go-kart, and I get carried away
sometimes. Like on the highway, coming home from this girl's place...
traffic's northbound from Atlanta, in the morning, and
speed's are about 80mph, (I-75's s-limit is 70). So I'm cruising,
decided to change/screw with the radio, and when I look up:
traffic is at a dead stop about 100 yards ahead of me. I slam
on the brakes, but I'm skidding and I know it's not enough,
so I glance in the rearview: no cars. So I let go of the brake and
swerved into the I-285 exit. Sure, I was going the wrong way,
and felt like an idiot, but that damn car handled so well it
made me feel like James Bond getting out of a "tight situation"
 . 
BTW, back ON topic: * xt_out * : clutch killer?


----------



## patiodark (Jan 11, 2004)

Did you get your cruise control pbm fixed...I just found the forum and saw your problem. Looks alot like mine earlier this...last year. My 96 sentra Automatic wouldn't cruise at times. Sometimes it would ...just to drop out for no reason...other times it would work fine..other times no work at all.. I also noticed the automatic transmission wouldn't "lock" into 1:1 ratio when the cruise wasn't working. It would shift into OD but the tach would be too movable by acceleration...no lock. One day I got mad and hit the dash and it started working. Long story short, the instrument cluster (easy to remove) has a printed Ckt board which connects to the speedo electrical info from the transmission by screws. These screws hold connectors together while at the same time it holds the cluster together. Take this apart, clean the contacts and tighted the screws down good. My problem solved. Maybe this is your pbm also. (Appears the lack of Transmission info told the cruise not to work until it got the right info from it...never got it). Good Luck

Ray


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Hmmm, it sounds like the ECU wasn't getting the speed signal. You will notice there are a few wires going into the speedometer. What happens is, the speed sensor first goes to te speedometer, then to the ECU. Apparently, the speedometer wasn't sending the signal out to the ECU and the computer had no idea how fast ou were going, hence the reason cruise control didn't work.


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

ummmm.. my problem was because of a combonation of my stupid ass self.. and my foot.. i was lightly touching the pedal.. not knowing it.. and turning the cruise off.. basically.. i know NOW to leave the FOOT on the rest next to it!.. but hey. thanks anyways.. and this may help someone else.. Travis


----------



## wgreene63 (Feb 23, 2007)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> Hmmm, it sounds like the ECU wasn't getting the speed signal. You will notice there are a few wires going into the speedometer. What happens is, the speed sensor first goes to te speedometer, then to the ECU. Apparently, the speedometer wasn't sending the signal out to the ECU and the computer had no idea how fast ou were going, hence the reason cruise control didn't work.




There is a switch next to the brake light switch. It is actuated by the brake pedal. On the brake pedal there is a little urethane/rubber bumper. If that is gone then it will appear to the switch that the brakes are pressed. Any chance you found some rubber parts on the floor under your brake pedal?m On my 92 SE-R I found this urethane material and did not know where it came from. Then I noticed my cruise did not work. Then I noticed that my brake lights were staying on. I found these two switches (brake and cruise) were not making up because the rubber bumpers were gone.

Good luck, hope that helps.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wgreene63 said:


> There is a switch next to the brake light switch. It is actuated by the brake pedal. On the brake pedal there is a little urethane/rubber bumper. If that is gone then it will appear to the switch that the brakes are pressed. Any chance you found some rubber parts on the floor under your brake pedal?m On my 92 SE-R I found this urethane material and did not know where it came from. Then I noticed my cruise did not work. Then I noticed that my brake lights were staying on. I found these two switches (brake and cruise) were not making up because the rubber bumpers were gone.
> 
> Good luck, hope that helps.


Humm...
Look at the date, thats a 3 yr old thread


----------



## wgreene63 (Feb 23, 2007)

And????

Today, that's today, I was looking for an answer to this very problem before I found the answer. Soooo maybe someone will check this forum, search for a cruise control problem, and find my answer. They may even do it this year but, hey if they search 3 years from now, that will be OK also....


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

wgreene63 said:


> And????
> 
> Today, that's today, I was looking for an answer to this very problem before I found the answer. Soooo maybe someone will check this forum, search for a cruise control problem, and find my answer. They may even do it this year but, hey if they search 3 years from now, that will be OK also....


Mea Culpa
I thought wrongly you were answering the question.


----------



## KeithP (Oct 24, 2007)

This cruise control is the same as the 4th gen Maxima (sniff, I miss her! sniff).
Rapid press on the coast and accel will lower/raise about one mph.


----------



## 1sick200 (May 29, 2009)

thanks wgreene63 you were right someone would look up this thread a couple years later trying to find a problem it made it alot faster to look it up on hear and find the answer to my problem and to IanH way to be a douche bag:loser:


----------

